# Unofficial Official Metroid: Other M Thread



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

Discuss it here. 

Who's getting it today? 
Who already has it?
Who's been playing it?

I'm gonna drive down there soon and pick it up from gamestop.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Heard it sucked, probably did being it wasn't even made by Ninty.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Heard it sucked, probably did being it wasn't even made by Ninty.


>.>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What
?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Mr. Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Ninja is the same group that made the Ninja Gaiden games, which were pretty good games. I heard this game is gonna be pretty good.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D ninja gaiden games got mixed reviews, as did this game.

Nintendo did that thing it does where it thinks you know what you want better than you do.

I don't see why they didn't give you the option to use different controls, they reviews would've been twice as good.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nintendo did most of the work Garret, Team Ninja just did 3D Models and Rendering.


----------



## Conor (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

It's pretty good so far. The graphics surpass the wii's natural capabilities.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Aug 31, 2010)

I got the game as well today, I must say it's amazing!


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been playing it the past few hours... I'm actually really enjoying it! And I've _never_ been able to get into a Metroid game before!! I'm stuck in the game right now, though... ._.

EDIT: Never mind, I'm not stuck anymore... I guess I just had to jump. XD


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Heard it sucked, probably did being it wasn't even made by Ninty.


>retro studios being the force behind the previous three kickass metroid games

I haven't read any reviews of it.  I agree with conor.  I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it was Team Ninja.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you should read your first post again, bro.

retro studios isn't ninty, though it's more or less a second party company now.

team ninja isn't ninty either, but i was more focusing on you saying not nintendo = not good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No *censored.2.0*....sorry but...seriously I know that.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

what?

err.. umad?

i knew it was team ninja.. i wasn't saying retro studios was doing other m, i was just saying just because it wasn't nintendo doesn't mean it's auto-awful


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like a good game.

But not one I think I'd like playing, so I think I'll give it a pass.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Team Ninja and Retro are both not Ninty, why did you say that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're not making any sense.

I was supposed to pick up my copy today, but I had a dentist appointment and stayed up late the night before so I could really care less about getting it then. Will get it tomorrow though for sure.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

you said it sucked/that you heard it sucked, and implied that the reason it sucked was because nintendo didn't make it.

i brought up the point that retro studios wasn't nintendo, either, and that the metroid games that they made kicked ass

then i don't know what happened.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Heard it sucked, probably did being it wasn't even made by Ninty.


I heard it sucked. It probably did seeing as it wasn't made by Nintendo.


Better?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


err.. no.. you're missing the point.

it's cool, no biggie.  /drop


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 1, 2010)

Tried it at a friends house.
Ridley is that white, cute rabbit-chick thing. Also, breeding room = favorite room.


----------



## muffun (Sep 1, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Tried it at a friends house.
> Ridley is that white, cute rabbit-chick thing. Also, breeding room = favorite room.


My mind has been blown.

I need to pick up this game soon.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 1, 2010)

If there's anyone who's reluctant to buy this game because they're not really into the Metroid franchise, I highly recommend you try it. I couldn't get into any of the past Metroid games, but I really love this one.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 1, 2010)

What's with the Team Ninja bashing?  OK, OK, the creator left, but they've still got some talented people over there.  I'll be getting the game in the mail today...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> What's with the Team Ninja bashing?  OK, OK, the creator left, but they've still got some talented people over there.  I'll be getting the game in the mail today...


Well, it's not without reason, because of some of the problems this game has...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except it was made by Nintendo.
The people who complain it sucks, are complaining about Samus having emotion and crying in one scene at the face of her arch rival. Everything people complain about was the work of Sakomoto, one of the very original creators of Metroid.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*ing spoilers, how do they work?

please edit that in, as I'm going to assume that would have been a very nice part of the game if/when i played it.

also, what did nintendo make about it, exactly?

*censored.3.0*ING BACKUP, PEOPLE.  GOD TEEBEETEE IS FULL OF DUMB*censored.2.0* xDDD DEBATERS TODAY.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's great. Finally a Nintendo game with a deep storyline.

Cutscene graphics are kickass.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the horrible controls???

Being put there deliberately doesn't make the controls good.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what's so hard about the controls. They're simple to use and the wiimote works a lot better.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright, I'm interested in getting this game, and now would be the time to get it. I have a coupon for 15 dollars off it, plus if I get it between now and the 10th, I get three free ringtones. Not a big incentive to get it ASAP, but meh. Anyway, my question is, if I never played any metroid games really (except a bit of the first and maybe one level of prime) but I still get the story, can I play this now? Or should I experience previous titles first? If I don't get this right away, I would get the Prime Trilogy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm interested in getting this game, and now would be the time to get it. I have a coupon for 15 dollars off it, plus if I get it between now and the 10th, I get three free ringtones. Not a big incentive to get it ASAP, but meh. Anyway, my question is, if I never played any metroid games really (except a bit of the first and maybe one level of prime) but I still get the story, can I play this now? Or should I experience previous titles first? If I don't get this right away, I would get the Prime Trilogy.


Prime Trilogy isn't in stores anymore, bucko. 

And you might want to play Super Metroid before you play Other M. Just a suggestion...


----------



## PaJami (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I thought it was just out of stock. So it was just for a sale a limited time? T_T Oh well. So basically, if I get the story I could play this and not be too confused?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Mr. Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to play Super Metroid first to get the story.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously?

hot damn, i have a possible collector's/limited edition of a game. 

also, all you really need to know about super metroid.. (I'm assuming)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">the last metroid is in captivity, samus is robbed of the baby, goes to rescue it from the bad guys, metroid gets big/noms on samus a bit, comes back at the last boss to rescue samus and make her rage to kill the last boss.  this game folllows that, guessing i has something to do with THE BABYYYYYY</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've yet to see anyone complaining about anything other than Samus being a babby.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's one sexy baby, then.

And there's a reason for it in this game. It explains why she's so cold in the rest of the games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Other M is the second to last game in the timeline and
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">she's never frozen up and cried when confronted by Ridley in past games</div>


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well go read some reviews then, all of the reviews Ive read mentioned the camera not shifting when you're backtracking  and the clunky D-Pad and first person controls.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I see the Trilogy in stores all the time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you really don't. Metroid: Other M retells the ending of Super Metroid in the very beginning. Also, I recommend watching the Metroid and Me video.

Anyway, you do not have to have played any past Metroid game in order to understand and enjoy Other M. I'm in the same boat as Jami, and I'm loving the game so far.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mr. Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't make any sense. That would mean it came after Echoes, which is didn't. It followed Super Metroid and preceded Fusion.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

OH GOD HERE COMES THE TIMELINE DISCUSSION

also, i heard that the game auto-aims for you, more or less.
also, infinite/rechargeable missiles/health when low, whut?

I think i'll pass on this metroid.  in summary, i think this is the best thing that came out of the conversation with my friend about it:

"NO NUNCHUK, NO CLASSIC CONTROLLER, FINAL DESTINATION," as what the developers had in mind.  also, metroid, other gaiden.  whut.

edit:  he bought it, was telling me about how awful of a metroid game it is/telling me not to get it.  he could have been messing with me, but auto-aim and infinite missiles = wtf, nintendo.  wtf.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 2, 2010)

I got it today, and it's pretty fun so far. After watching several "story" videos, I think I got it good. Loving it so far, and hopefully I'll also end up getting the Trilogy on eBay sometime


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The timeline is this:
Metroid
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Metroid Prime: Echoes
Metroid Prime: Corruption
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Super Metroid
Metroid: Other M
Metroid Fusion

http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Forum:Timeline


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 2, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually confirmed or just fan made out of curiosity?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makes sense, nintendo's usually hush-hush about timeline/story stuff.

fanmade i guess, but not without good reason


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this timeline is confirmed by Nintendo actually.

I haven't found any real dispute over it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 100% confirmed _by Nintendo_. They even restated it just a few days ago.
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=134762


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except they said metroid prime isn't even on the same timeline as the "main series", in that link.

they (the link) said it goes...

metroid
metroid 2
super metroid
metroid other m
metroid fusion

and that the metroid prime series goes

metroid prime/metroid prime pinball (same story apparently)
metroid prime hunters
metroid prime 2
metroid prime 3

wat.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 3, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 3, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Sep 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> No, Tye was right.


Holy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 3, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2010)

olawd.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 3, 2010)

The prime games ARE part of the timeline.
Sakomoto just doesn't like them that much so he doesn't give them much recognition.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The prime games ARE part of the timeline.
> Sakomoto just doesn't like them that much so he doesn't give them much recognition.


Does he not like them because he didn't make them?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The prime games ARE part of the timeline.
> Sakomoto just doesn't like them that much so he doesn't give them much recognition.


the point wasn't whether or not they were a part of the timeline.

the point was the timeline isn't official, as tye said the link proved.

unless you have an official link that tye should have used, it isn't official, though it makes sense.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2010)

I still want a game focussing on the chozo. We don't know what happened to them or where they went (aside from the manga/wikipedia articles). 

And the game doesn't target for you always. It's a lock-on feature.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



note, a lot of it makes sense =/= it's official.

@ bacon boy, eh.. i know metroid prime had a lock-on feature as well, but that's a bit different, i think.. but again, i haven't played it/don't own it, so i'm only going off a friend's tips, not personal experience.

google search brings up metroid: blood of the chozo, which is/was apparently some online vidya game.  crazy stuff.  but yeah, chozo's are more or less mysterious/interesting.. though i think if a game was made with them/their story at the center, the series as a whole would lose that mystic/mysterious one/vibe that's so nice.. or it could just shed some light on what happened to them.  i dunno.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Especially in Metroid Prime 3, they provided an aura of creepiness, especially when getting the Screw Jump. 

I think it would just be nice to know what happened to them.
They're almost like the Mayans. All of this miraculous technology and advancements, yet we can only theorize what happened to them.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> True. Especially in Metroid Prime 3, they provided an aura of creepiness, especially when getting the Screw Jump.
> 
> I think it would just be nice to know what happened to them.
> They're almost like the Mayans. All of this miraculous technology and advancements, yet we can only theorize what happened to them.


and such is one reason why the game is interesting beyond the gameplay. 

I didn't finish/play through more than an hour of MP3, so i don't know what you're talking about with aura of creepiness.  i know that it's very weird how all the chozo statues are scattered throughout the different worlds, and they give balls special powers.  but.. lol @ that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to play through more of it. It's actually a really great game, not as good as Echoes, but pretty good.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh.. i just didn't care for it, i guess.  i think it was the part that the worlds were separated by the ship, instead of walking around one big place..
i think i just got too lazy/forgot about it. iunno.

and imo, echoes was just frustrating/unfun, but i'm probably going to play through it again, due to MP trilogy (*censored.3.0* year)

first one is great, though.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 4, 2010)

See, ever since the chozo started hanging around with that samus chick, every planet they inhabit seems to have become over-run with the alien race they invented, or hit with an asteroid containing a *censored.3.0*ton of some monster chemical *censored.2.0*, so...
Im sure Samus still visits them during the Holidays, they just never made a game about it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved Echoes. It was great. I played for 100%, but only got 99%. :<
Regardless, definitely my favorite of the trilogy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was mainly the ammo that made me frustrated.. light/dark ammo = ogodwhy


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

Echoes was fun, the only prime game (Fusion is the only other Metroid I've finished) that kept me interested enough until the end...
I should go finish the old ones...

So far what I've seen with M: OM isn't bad but I think some more effort could have been put in the area designs and the game is far too forgiving. If you want the game to be at all challenging you have to limit yourself, considering you basically have infinite everything.

Also, I don't know why the morph ball has a jump... you don't even need it... bombs are my jump.

I do love the background story though and the cutscenes are pretty.


----------



## Conor (Sep 5, 2010)

I want the game but a few of the reviews I've seen tell me the controls aren't great and obviously I don't want the play a game with bad controls. Could someone who has the game tell me if the controls are as bad as what people are saying?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I want the game but a few of the reviews I've seen tell me the controls aren't great and obviously I don't want the play a game with bad controls. Could someone who has the game tell me if the controls are as bad as what people are saying?


if i'm right, it's mainly detective mode, and the transition between it and the sidescrolling mode that has people pissed off.

@ ryudo, lolyes @ infinite missiles/health

morph ball's jump has been in other metroid games, it mainly just streamlines it, i guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 5, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really that bad. And you don't really have infinite health and missiles. YOu have to wait and charge. This is difficult especially during a boss battle. 

You can't double morph ball jump, though.
Again, the controls really aren't that bad. It makes it more real when you have to pick up your gun and aim it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 5, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Conor (Sep 5, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be that bad, it doesn't sound to bad anyway 
I'll probably still get it.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 5, 2010)

I might get it, i need a new game


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Middle ofintense boss fight.
>Need to use missile
>Switch to first person mode, need to re-orient self with boss
>By the time you're actually able to shoot, youve been hit.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been bugging me, as well. Somehow, whenever I switch to first person mode, I'm facing away from the boss/enemy. So I have to frantically flip around and by then, I'm hit. But besides that, no real issues with controls so far.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to be facing the your target when you switch to first person. >.> 

Contrary to popular belief, you don't auto lock the minute you switch to first person.

Anyone got to the ending of the Epilogue? I finally got 100% of all of the items. Gonna try again on Hard Mode later.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2010)

I just downloaded it. It's a cool game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

This isn't saying much, but it had the best storyline out of all of the Nintendo games. Even the ones with somewhat of a storyline, this tops them.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> This isn't saying much, but it had the best storyline out of all of the Nintendo games. Even the ones with somewhat of a storyline, this tops them.


kirby > other m, storyline wise.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm going to murder rats that stole my cake" is a pretty awesome storyline.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like 

"OM*G THE SUN AND MOON ARE FIGHTING COLLECT THE STARS TO MAKE THEM STOP"

*censored.2.0*'s epic.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda is better! Go and collect X amount of items to stop Ganon. How original!


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 6, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not lying when I say I think Kirby stories are awesome.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> cuth13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only they were fleshed out more. ;-;


----------



## PaJami (Sep 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure I was facing them, but maybe I turned a bit upon switching, I dunno. Anyway, loving the story so far, but from what people have been saying, it seems short. Am I correct?


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 6, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story itself is a bit on the short side, yeah, but collecting all the items and hard mode add a lot more gameplay to the game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>every metroid game


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Prime games are short? I've always heard that they're pretty long.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in comparison to the amount of time you could/would take to get all of the items/100%, they're short.

and if you know exactly where to go, you can knock out the first one (as i don't know about the other two as much) in less than 8 hours.  I forget what my time was, something under 10 i think.  i dunno.  my first play through took me like 24 hours, due to not knowing where to go/do.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hard mode is ridiculous. You don't have to worry about 100% because... there are no power ups. You only get one tank and 10 missiles.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hard mode is ridiculous. You don't have to worry about 100% because... there are no power ups. You only get one tank and 10 missiles.


how the game should have been, if you get to heal yourself/restock infinitely.

i now approve, except for the fact that you have to get 100% to unlock hard mode.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it's not like you're given unlimited life and missiles. You have to be in critical condition in order to restore health with Concentration, and at that stage it's very, very difficult to pull off when you have enemies attacking you mercilessly. Missiles are a bit easier to restore, but it's still hard to pull off if you're in mid battle and you run out of missiles.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in theory.. you are.

granted i haven't played the game myself, and i've only gotten my info from this forum and my friend who owns it/beat it (not 100% or hard mode, though) i still think it's a bit.. unnecessary.  if they just had items/energy/missiles like every other metroid game, it would've worked just fine..

and it's great that they're trying something new, but limiting it would've been a little bit better..

i dunno.  if you can shoot all your missiles, run away, rinse and repeat, sounds a lot easier than other metroid games, where you have to kill enemies to restore health, not run away from them when low on supplies..

but again, i haven't played it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The key thing here: You haven't played it. Trust me, the game doesn't just hand you free health and missiles. You have to work for them, and in many situations it can be near impossible to pull off. If anything, this makes Other M much more challenging than other Metroid games because you can't regain health from enemies. You have to either wait until you're in critical condition, by which time pulling off a successful Concentration without getting hit (and most likely dying) can be very difficult, or tough it out until you get to the next Navigation Room.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is why i pointed it out myself, twice.

and really, i don't plan on playing it.  mainly for that reason alone.

you can replenish missiles without having near-death health, right?  
spamspamspamchargechargecharge


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't replenish all of your health, though. Only one tank, until you get more reserve tanks, and even then, it's only limited to three out of the eight in the game, and trust me, they will go down fast. 
You don't even get the second and third until later on in the game anyways.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bolded & underlined

@ missiles


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missile whenever you want, but health is the main issue. Missile = Charge Shot x 3 or x 2. Charged shot is easier, whereas a missile would only be saved for certain battles like <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ridley, both times.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
Most other battles can be accomplished with charged shots like final boss.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if all of the bosses die from missiles, save a couple.. spamming missiles and recharging them once everything is dead = win, i'm assuming?

since charging gives you back all your missiles..

just stay back/don't get hit, and spam them..  whut?

edit:  http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7410414/1/

my friend says two things, that the graphics have jags errywhurr, and that MP3 had better graphics.

lol steamchat


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of it's not that easy. 
You have to take your wiimote away from the screen and stall for five seconds, which is more than enough time for a boss to take advantage of this stalling moment. The only way to replenish your missiles is all the way. If you get interrupted, you have to restart. Also, the sensemove interrupts the charge. Most of the bosses have attacks that hit the whole battlefield. And usually, you can't just spam the missiles, you have to time them and wait. They're not usually quick and easy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sensemove?  whut.  explain, please?

so then less = faster missile recharging, even?  o god

whole battlefield.. meaning you have to jump, or it isn't going to matter whether or not you dodge?

still, you have much more margin for error in boss fights compared to older metroids.  and when you're roaming the world, going to guess you can recharge once you clear a room.  unless there's respawns inside the room.

eh.


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 8, 2010)

This game was the most terrible Metroid.  Imagine Metroid: Fusion, but cut in half, due to cutscenes.  I understand this game was put on a dual layer disc, so why is it that it's so lacking? 
I'll state the pros first, though they're probably very opinionated:
-Prologue was one of the better intros to a Metroid game
-Interaction with GF troopers with actual faces was pretty nice
-Samus's helmet, if nothing else, looks badass
-
-The scene with Ridley made the magic dragon look pretty awesome, despite his manly mcbuff look
-omg, plot
-as far as the control scheme went, it felt very fluid while not in 1st person mode
-the way power bombs are controlled is nice, too.

CONS:
-Missles. Where do I even begin.
-Sudden abrupt end to the story.
-Where is Adam's screentime?
-The image of samus is torn to shreds. I understand the whole baby metroid ordeal, but the rest..no.
"Oh no this person I ran away from and didn't see for years is suddenly back and now I am sad. It's highschool all over again, oh nooooooo-"
-No ammo/health pickups
-The premise of having all your powers but not using them "out of respect" is ridiculous, and even more so when it says it ON SCREEN. "I'm halfway through the lava area, but OUT OF RESPECT I WON'T ACTIVATE THE VARIA SUIT."
-The characters were bland, regardless of speech. Except Anthony, of course. SAMUS GIT OUT DA WAY!
-You can't even explore sector Zero, which would've been pretty damn awesome seeing as YES SHE CAN FREEZE THEM, ADAM.
-The whole game honestly feels like it was one big pile of fan service, seeing as samus's posterior is grander than ever.
-No Kraid
-Metroid fusion cut in half, only 3 sectors.
-Allusion to the Metroid manga, while "nice" still made samus look like an inept hunter who, at this point, having fought Ridley LET'S COUNT TOGETHER 1-Metroid, 2-Metroid Prime, 3-MP_03, 4-Super
4 times, shouldn't be having asthma attacks at the sight of an enemy she has fought many times. Only other time she showed any feeling towards the situation was when she saw him on the Frigate Orpheon at the beginning of Metroid Prime.
-The first person sequences, "detective mode" scenes are really useless. Ok, maybe it was just me but I didn't know what the hell to look for. That "green blood" looked like grass.
-After the spectacular showing by Retro Studios in this past decade with the Prime Trilogy, this makes Metroid seem like a flop. Graphically, even Prime 3 was better.  Less jags, and oh hey it even had a storyline and length.
-Screw attack = the game is beaten.
-Space jump limited to 2 jumps.
-unable to use missles in 3rd person.
-auto-aim, in metroid? tsktsk.
-There's about 3 places where the Speed Booster is even necessary, iirc
-Gravity suit is a purple aura, and wasn't even present in the prologue.
-Messy textures, even seen in preview screens from IGN that claim that the game is "beautiful".
-The fact that you're receiving authorization to activate power ups steals the feeling that you're "stronger".  It's the complete opposite from previous Metroids where you must overcome the odds and then beat a boss, thus earning a powerup. EX: Varia suit in Super Metroid. Oh noes, beat da big bad Kraid, but now I have better protection and I can explore Norfair. Awesome! As I mentioned earlier, halfway through Pyrosphere Adam decides it's ok for samus to stop suffering and allows the use of the Varia Suit. Forsaking enjoyment for the plot is not what ninty is known for.

Do not tell me I didn't tag things with spoilers, seeing as most of them have already been said, I've tried to keep a lid on it anyways but if a few slipped out don't whine about it.

Also, the only times that it was "difficult" to use the concentration was during the final boss battle, if you can call that a boss battle. As Psychonaut said, it's basically shoot missles, recharge, shoot missles, recharge.
If you're having a tough time of it, you can always sensemove dodge in first person mode.


Also, speedboost doesn't really make you go any faster, you just look a whole lot more blue.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you do yourself a favor and at least go out and rent the game. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might/probably will, or buy it eventually/when the price goes down.. I still have to beat mp3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This game was the most terrible Metroid.  Imagine Metroid: Fusion, but cut in half, due to cutscenes.  I understand this game was put on a dual layer disc, so why is it that it's so lacking?
> I'll state the pros first, though they're probably very opinionated:
> -Prologue was one of the better intros to a Metroid game
> -Interaction with GF troopers with actual faces was pretty nice
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">What the heck? you can use missiles in third person mode. Even in the MP games, you had to lock on in order to hit something right. And this game was more of a story-type game explaining the reasoning behind everything.

I think most people are hypocrites when it comes to Nintendo games. "All Nintendo games lack story and dialogue!" *Metroid: Other M comes out* *fans try to find errors in the game because it was difficult and harder than other Metroid games* 
There's not pleasing people.

(I'm only putting spoilers because I don't want to repost a brick wall of text.)</div>


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hank Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it was difficult/harder.. why would everyone/i (to not speak for everyone) be saying it's easier/not good? :/

true that MP had lock-on, was waiting for someone to say that p) but you still had to aim at the target initially.  iunno.  haven't played it.

it isn't just as easy as "there's not pleasing people" p) because people were (to my knowledge) very pleased with the metroid prime series, especially compared to this game. (from the general vibe of reviews/reactions)

cool @ it being more storyline, but prime had a wonderful storyline that was told through the many, many, many different scannable items.

a different approach was taken in this game, and it was a nice change of pace i guess.. better than the same thing every time, but still, the story destroyed samus' hardass image that she had until around the time zero suit was in brawl, IIRC.  but even then.. zero suit wasn't bad.  still samus.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not going down in price anytime soon. You'll be waiting quite a long time.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...

next gen console will be out, and until the next metroid comes out, it'll probably be at least $40 or so @_@

unless the price drops due to no one buying it/wanting it, due to reviews/etc.. i dunno.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that it's not as good as the Prime games, it's that it's a different type of game. A lot of the people who are complaining about Other M are people who are disappointed because it's not like the Prime games. Well, tough *censored.2.0*. It's a different game with a new gameplay style. If you prefer first person games like Metroid Prime, sorry, but you're not going to get that with Other M. However, if you prefer third person gameplay more with a little first person here and there like I do, then you'll love Other M. And there's more to it than that, but I'm not gonna post a wall of text right now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't just love metroid prime.. i just especially like it, due to detail and general awesomeness.  especially due to the recreating of the 2d world of metroid in 3d.

I like the 2d metroid games as well, and i'd go out on a limb and say a lot of the fans who dislike other M like at least one or two of the previous 2d games.

I honestly can't think of another game that is 2d, and has a little bit/any first person, throughout..  but again, they went out on a limb/a different path with this entry, and from the reviews/fan reaction, it didn't quite sell/work as it should have..

but eh.  again, haven't experienced it, and don't think i'm really missing out on much.  i'll probably rent it to be safe, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, look at it this way. Before Other M, I didn't like the Metroid franchise. But now Other M has made me want to love it. I love Other M, but I just don't think I can bring myself to love the other games in the franchise, because they're just too different. I can't enjoy them like I can Other M. Other M is just my type of game, just as it _isn't_ other people's type of game. I think the reason why Other M is surrounded by all this controversy is because it's a new direction to the franchise, and some fans don't like the change. And that makes sense, because at the same time, Other M is the first Metroid game that I can actually enjoy. It just appeals to a different crowd. That doesn't mean it's a bad game in any way, though, and it's unfortunate that so many reviewers are trying to make it out to be a bad game. It's an _amazing_ game, at least to me and everyone else I've shown it to. If I had to review it, I'd give it a perfect 10, which doesn't happen often. I generally play games that I know I'll love, so it's not uncommon for me to rate games as 8s or 9s, but rarely do I play a game that's worthy of a perfect 10, but Other M deserves just that. It completely blew my expectations and brought me into a franchise that had always turned me away in the past.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

You could almost say Metroid: Other M is mix between a manga and a game. It uses elements from the manga such as <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">when Samus fights Ridley, it flashes back to when she first met him as a child after he killed her parents.</div></div></div> 

Therefore, it's not going to be your average Nintendo game. It all comes down to a matter of opinion. Whether you like it or not is based on a personal preference. The game mechanics have nothing to do with it, as they are easy to use. The people that say they're hard to use a five year old girls that prefer to play with dolls. Like pretty much any game, Other M is a pick up and play. It's not hard to understand the mechanics of.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You could almost say Metroid: Other M is mix between a manga and a game. It uses elements from the manga such as <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">when Samus fights Ridley, it flashes back to when she first met him as a child after he killed her parents.</div></div></div>
> 
> Therefore, it's not going to be your average Nintendo game. It all comes down to a matter of opinion. Whether you like it or not is based on a personal preference. The game mechanics have nothing to do with it, as they are easy to use. The people that say they're hard to use a five year old girls that prefer to play with dolls. Like pretty much any game, Other M is a pick up and play. It's not hard to understand the mechanics of.


I love how you compare those who dislike other m for it's controls to five year old girls.
reminds me of when dubs said something of legos and mac users, and you rage'd about it.
lawls.

mix between a manga and a game.. how?  that it's a game with story/cutscenes, or it's in black and white comic form for said cutscenes?  or it did it in *comic* form, with still images being moved, alongside narration?  (like infamous/sly cooper did/has done)

@ tye, i guess that makes sense in that it's a different metroid than every other.. but i kinda said that, with the whole "they're taking a new way, and that's good but it didn't work" thing..
edit: agree.

but i guess it got some new fans.  i just think it's kinda sad that metroid always delivered to those who expected it to, and this game just kinda took a crap on them, like nintendo's been doing to non-casual only gamers as of late. 

at least it had a good run of very good/near perfect games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have said it told some of the story from the manga. That's what I meant by mix. Regardless, it still comes down to a matter of opinion.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha.  i figured that was what you meant, but.. lol
and even then, it's just a fleshing out of the metroid story, proper.

until i saw it somewhere on the internet, i never knew there was a metroid manga, and even though i downloaded it, i still didn't actually read it.
O GOD SAMUS' MAWM

also, a story in a game doesn't have to take up all/a good majority of the game.. and it can be done/incorporated in many ways.
but yeah, opinion is always a big factor i guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think metal Gear Solid cutscenes and divide by two.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they seriously that long?

wee-ow.  how'd they fit it on a dvd, then (dual layer or not)?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Dual layer

And yea, it was pretty much the Metal Gear of Nintendo.


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 9, 2010)

Since when could you shoot missles in 3rd person in this game? MR BACON?

"I think most people are hypocrites when it comes to Nintendo games. "All Nintendo games lack story and dialogue!" *Metroid: Other M comes out* *fans try to find errors in the game because it was difficult and harder than other Metroid games*
There's not pleasing people."

I'm not one of those people.  Metroid was fine the way it was. And no, this is not the hardest Metroid. Metroid II, and MP02 take those crowns.

"cool @ it being more storyline, but prime had a wonderful storyline that was told through the many, many, many different scannable items." - Psycho

perfect line right here.  Prime had you either running and gunning for those of you who enjoyed action, but had a story behind it all for those who cared to look and pay attention.


You're right, this is a new type of metroid game, mainly due to omgtalkingsamus but the "new gameplay" is just 2-D metroid with depth.  It's nothing new.  They took a 2-D map, dropped it on its side and said "run sideways instead of jumping up and down." You all seem to be thinking that we're comparing them to ONLY Prime, when it's a comparison with the entire franchise. As I said in my previous post, Fusion cut in half.  As Psycho said, the hardass image of samus was fine up until now, even through Brawl's interpretation of her. 

As for having to lock on to use missles, you could shoot missles whenever you pleased in the Prime series, as well as the rest of the series, and having lock on was due to the difficulty of shooting fast moving targets with a single analog control scheme with the gamecube controller.  Prime Trilogy on the Wii makes aiming natural and fluid (and insanely satisfying), hence being able to shoot missles accurately without having to lock on.

If they had paid as much attention to the game as they did the cutscenes, perhaps the lackluster story would've been a minor issue, and there might've been more areas to explore, more bosses, something; anything. Would it have been so hard to let you hold the B trigger on the Wiimote held sideways and let you shoot missles that way in 3rd Person??

And also, I apologize for the wall of text earlier, I planned to post only once, but it seems all but 1 person actually read it.

Also, Tye, I'm not disappointed because it's not like the Prime games. No, I'm disappointed because it's not metroid.  I have played, beaten, and enjoyed every single metroid game (prime hunters story mode aside) so I think I know a bit about what I'm talking about here...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> Since when could you shoot missles in 3rd person in this game? MR BACON?
> 
> "I think most people are hypocrites when it comes to Nintendo games. "All Nintendo games lack story and dialogue!" *Metroid: Other M comes out* *fans try to find errors in the game because it was difficult and harder than other Metroid games*
> There's not pleasing people."
> ...


Don't forget the horrible controls!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> Since when could you shoot missles in 3rd person in this game? MR BACON?
> 
> "I think most people are hypocrites when it comes to Nintendo games. "All Nintendo games lack story and dialogue!" *Metroid: Other M comes out* *fans try to find errors in the game because it was difficult and harder than other Metroid games*
> There's not pleasing people."
> ...


In third person? Not without a certain program, you can't. But you can in first person.

Again, this will be the third time I've said this. It's all about a matter of opinion. I like the game for what it is, and you don't. I can speak for Tye and myself when I say this, no matter what you put in front of us, whether it be fact or opinion, our opinion on the game will not change.

I do, however, agree that when I said that it was one of the hardest, that was way overstated. Metroid Prime 2 was indeed one of the hardest, and also the best, out of the series. I meant in terms of hard mode, it was a bit more difficult.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I can speak for Tye and myself when I say this, *no matter what you put in front of us, whether it be fact or opinion, our opinion on the game will not change.*


sure is fanboy in here.  mirite?


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 9, 2010)

Right, that's the reason I'm wanting to play through it again...the hard mode that seems to be actually hard.

And I thought I'd seen you write on page 12 that you could fire missles in 3rd person.

In my opinion Prime was the best in the series, perhaps due to nostalgia from way back then, but then again, having played it more recently on Trilogy, it's still kickass. 
Dat Musickz.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> Right, that's the reason I'm wanting to play through it again...the hard mode that seems to be actually hard.
> 
> *And I thought I'd seen you write on page 12 that you could fire missles in 3rd person.*
> 
> ...


sup?

wee-ooo-wee-oooo-WEEE-ooo-Weeee-oooo-WEEE-oooooooooooo

weeee-ooo-wee-oooo-wee-ooo-oo-weeeeeeeeeee

@ epic musics


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Hank Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it confused. I thought he was talking about first person. I read it over and over again to make sure I was reading it right. Apparently not. /idiocy

The prime series has awesome music along with awesome remixes (stemage & ocremix).
The biggest thing, however, that disappointed me with Other M was the lack of music. I could barely hear any, aside form the orchestral scores in the cutscene.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The biggest thing, however, that disappointed me with Other M was the lack of music. I could barely hear any, aside form the orchestral scores in the cutscene.


you *censored.2.0*tin me?

Q.Q  METROID IS DEAD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


music = metroid


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metroid usually has great music. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPJm2XQT0A
^ Example


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know..

which is why other m means metroid is dead.

lack of music.  </3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Think metal Gear Solid cutscenes and divide by two.


*censored.3.0*. I paid for another damn movie with some interaction.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup heavy rain?


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey psycho, get a life, lol!
Yes buttsecks with propane.

Other M had one memorable song within it, when you were going down some corridors it sounded like a remix of Frigate Orpheon which lended to the spookiness of the situation aboard the bottle ship, which ultimately was not very spooky at all.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> Hey psycho, get a life, lol!
> Yes buttsecks with propane.
> 
> Other M had one memorable song within it, when you were going down some corridors it sounded like a remix of Frigate Orpheon which lended to the spookiness of the situation aboard the bottle ship, which ultimately was not very spooky at all.


hey honk, get on steem, lol!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redeem yourself with Music, Nintendo! SKYWARD SWORD AND EPIC YARN!  :yay:


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 9, 2010)

SKYWARD SWORD WILL BE TERRIBLE TOO. KIRBY WILL BE DECENT AND STUFF.
Dankey Kang will be a short game, most likely.


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 9, 2010)

I take your
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPJm2XQT0A


and I raise you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZX2N9_7NO8&feature=related


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> I take your
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuPJm2XQT0A
> 
> 
> ...


lolwuthttp://www.youtube.com/v/lX9ZrviTxlA&feature=related&autoplay=1


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 9, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Hank Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I raise you 
with this gem


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

I raise you one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njkAfx-gFpI

and a

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d5pRyQp7BA


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I raise you one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njkAfx-gFpI
> 
> and a
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d5pRyQp7BA


http://www.youtube.com/v/nLLjibR_c4Q&feature=related

boss fights, you say?

timeless.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2010)

That music is played at the very end of Other M. 
They also have boss music, but the only stand-out is that and when you face Ridley.


----------



## Hank Hill (Sep 12, 2010)

Gotta agree with Psycho here, Ridley theme is best theme.


----------

